# #536.885400 4hp/20"



## akpete17 (Feb 20, 2018)

Anyone happen to know the brand engine on these old machines? I've got an oil leak off one of the shafts that's dropping oil on to driveplate. Was going to try to replace some seals, so the old girl will move. Already replaced drivewheel and belt to rule out old components. Driveplate is coated with oil. Thanks- Pete


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Pete

From research on the searspartsdirect site I crossed the engine block over to a 36561 and that's for a Tecumseh.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Link to manual: Page 3 of Sears Snow Blower 536.885410 User Guide | ManualsOnline.com

.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Sea


----------

